# PS4 external play options



## Jetster (Apr 10, 2016)

Okay, Going over a friends house he has a PS4. 

Will it play movies from an external USB drive? 
Does he need to download anything?
Will it play large files (8Gb .mkv) from a NTSF format or does it have to be Fat32 ? 
Will it play media off a disk in .mkv format? 

Thanks


----------



## bpgt64 (Apr 10, 2016)

1. Put All of your Videos in a New Folder 

2. Name the Folder VIDEO or PS4

3. Download the Media Player App on the Playstation Store

4. Then you select the Media Player App and Select your USB 

5. and you will see your Folder

6. You can also do the for music and photos by naming the Folders MUSIC for the Audio/Music 

7. For the Photos I haven't Tried it yet But Name the Folder PHOTOS or PICTURES 

PS. ALL THE SAME STEPS WORKED FOR ME WHEN IS PS4 CAME OUT WITHOUT THE MEDIA PLAYER APP PEOPLE and Im not yelling lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://kotaku.com/the-ps4-now-supports-mkv-files-1711594813


----------



## Jetster (Apr 10, 2016)

So format exfat and it plays .mkv? 

Thanks man


----------



## bpgt64 (Apr 10, 2016)

I am not sure, would have to google around a bit more.  My guess, is NTFS would be supported...but I am not sure.


----------



## bpgt64 (Apr 10, 2016)

Yes. Here's the list:

ExFAT = OK

FAT32 = OK

NTFS = NO

OTHER = no idea.

Also from playstation forum...

http://community.eu.playstation.com...her-formats-besides-FAT32/m-p/22683031#M35467


----------



## Jetster (Apr 10, 2016)

Perfect thanks


----------



## Jetster (Apr 11, 2016)

Audio wont play. Format not supported. Any Ideas?


----------



## silentbogo (Apr 11, 2016)

http://manuals.playstation.net/document/en/ps4/music/mp_format_m.html

For music: there is no FLAC or Vorbis support, as I understand.
Same goes for audio streams in video files (e.g. mp4 file with mp3 stream most likely won't have audio, or anything *vorbis*).


----------



## Ferrum Master (Apr 11, 2016)

I guess it doesn't support DTS decoding as usually due to legal reasons.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 11, 2016)

Yea, actually Im shocked Sony let them go with the support it has. Sony has never allowed  for playing so may formats I guess with competition you ether change or go away 

DVD rips play fine just not DD or DTS


----------



## henasith (Apr 27, 2016)

Jetster said:


> Audio wont play. Format not supported. Any Ideas?



_MKV is a container format which can hold unlimited number of video, audio, picture, or subtitle tracks in one file, but PS4 can play MKV files with the following specification: _

_H.264/MPEG-4 AVC High Profile Level 4.2_
_MP3, AAC LC, AC-3 (Dolby Digital)_
_ 

Once the MKV you add to PS4 does not meet the above requirements, the problem occurs._

To solve the issue, there are many methods and here list two of them:

*1. Handbrake is the go to free converter for video files on Mac.*

HandBrake: Open Source Video Transcoder

Install it and then point it at one of your MKV files and convert to one of the preset MP4 defaults in the Handbrake sidebar. Under "Regular" you should be fine with "Normal" or "High Profile" settings.

*2. A step by step guide on Does PS4 Play MKV.*

The article introduces a detailed guide to help you *solve PS4 won't play MKV issue*.


----------



## Michael00825 (Jul 7, 2021)

The USB must be in FAT32 file system. And of course, it can play movies.
About how to convert USB from NTFS to FAT32, you can refer to
https://www.diskpart.com/articles/what-usb-does-ps4-use-0825.html


----------



## Jetster (Jul 7, 2021)

Michael00825 said:


> The USB must be in FAT32 file system. And of course, it can play movies.
> About how to convert USB from NTFS to FAT32, you can refer to
> https://www.diskpart.com/articles/what-usb-does-ps4-use-0825.html


Fat32 has a 4Gb limit and this is a necro thread. 
The question was answered and this can be locked


----------

